# Suche elektrisches Schaltzeichen für Faseroptik-Sensor



## Outrider (18 November 2009)

Hallo, ich habe eimem faseroptischen Sensor, den ich bei mir im Plan einzeichnen Soll habe aber kein Schaltzeichen dafür !

Das ganze besteht aus einem Verstärker mit Laserquelle und 2 LWL-Fasern .
In eine Faser wird das Licht zum Messobjekt geleitet, von dort zurück reflektiert und in die 2. Faser geleitet womit es zum Verstärker zurückkommt und ausgwertet wird.

Mit diesem Sensor wird in der Quallitätskontrolle Material auf Risse geprüft.
Der Verstärker liefert mir entweder eine "1" oder "0" die ich dan per SPS verarbeite.
Gruß und Dank für Infos


----------



## bgischel (18 November 2009)

In solchen Fällen nehme ich nur eine Blackbox, Anschlüsse dran, Artikel mit dazu und eventuell ein kleines Textchen hier in Deinem Beispiel dann  eben "Faseroptischer Sensor" mit anzeigen lassen...

Hat bisher immer gereicht...


----------



## elektroniker_07 (27 Juli 2012)

Ich weiß ist schon etwas älter der Thread, aber falls es jemandem Hilft habe ich hier die Lösung zum Schaltzeichenproblem: http://www.tu-harburg.de/et3/students/Skripte_ws10_11/V705_Faseroptische_Sensoren.pdf
Dort ist ein kompletter Schaltplan auf Seite 8 aufgezeichnet.  Und hier findest du auch noch weitere nützliche Infos, zum Messprinzip: www.optocon.de
http://www.optocon.de


----------



## Outrider (2 August 2012)

*Interessant !*

Danke !
Interessantes Praktikum


----------

